# new young birds I got today



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I was able to pick up 4 new young birds today
Ill be able to get some more next weekend
these birds are from a fellow club member


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

i realy like the first one's colour nice birds


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

I like the last one's expression. Beautiful eyes!

Congratulations!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are lovely! I especially like the little yellow feather "sprouts" that are still showing!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What sweet babies, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

thank you everyone


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I was talking to the fellow that gave me these birds and next week I will be picking up a young brd from him that is a great grandchild to "Sure Bet"



The Sure Bet line is the #1 money winning line of birds in the USA, no other has accomplished what this line has accomplished in such a short period of time!! Much has been written about Sure Bet and all the winning his kids, grandkids and great grandkids do! If you have forgotten, here is the short list:


- 1st FVC Snowbird Classic 2005
- 1st Vegas Classic 2006 (3 on the drop)
- 1st Vegas Classic 2006
- 1st Vegas Classic 2006
- 1st Iron Eagle 2006
- 1st San Diego Triple Crown 2004
- 1st San Diego Triple Crown 2005
- 1st San Diego Triple Crown 2006
- 1st San Diego Triple Crown 2007
- 1st FVC 100 Mile Race 2006
- 1st Phoenix Combine 275 miles 2005
- 1st City of Hope Race 2004
- 1st City of Hope Race 2005
- 1st Southwest Classic 2005
- 1st City of Angels Race 2005
- 1st Triple Crown 100 mile race - 2005, 2006, 2007
- 1st Triple Crown 200 mile race - 2005, 2006, 2007
- 1st Triple Crown 300 mile race - 2005, 2006, 2007
- 1st Vegasrace.com - 2004
- 1st FVC Bird of the Year - 2005 & 2007 / Bruno Lascurain
- 1st Vegas Classic - 2005
- 1st FVC 728 mile race - 2005 (two birds alone and together!)
- 1st Texas Shootout Race - 2005 - 2 Sure Bet birds on the drop
- 1st FVC 500 mile race - 2004
- 1st FVC 350 mile race - 2005
- 1st Mercedes Classic 200 miles - Anthony Rivera
- 1st Colorado Gold Rush Race - 2007
- 1st Colorado Gold Rush Race - 2007
- 1st Champion Loft Miami - Vlad Prado, Anthony Rivera
- 1st Sunshine State International Race - Peter Fox, U.K.
- 1st Winner’s Cup 400 Miles - Anthony Rivera
- 1st Vegas Classic 2007 - Anthony Rivera
- 1st Vegas Classic 2007 - Darrell Eaker



This is just over a 4 year period, can you imagine what this list will look like in another 4 years as thousands of Sure Bet birds hit the air in the money races around the country!!



It is reported that in the fall of 2007 Victor Valenzuela turned down two six figure offers for Sure Bet; the first $100,000 and a few weeks later the second, $175,000. Sure Bets progeny just keep on proving themselves in the big money races.




I cat wait to see how this young bird will do


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

very cute wittle baby punkin heads!.....of course you would'nt want to say that in front of the club guys....nice birds ED, when are you moveing to GA?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

HA
dunno when I will be moving
I have to sell my house first and I have no clue when I will be starting that


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are so cute. Congratulations on your new darlings.

Reti


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

The first YB looks like he/she know you will take a pic and pose to the camera... They're are such a beauty...


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

doesnt it look like it did know I was about to take a pic LOL
I was lucky when I took


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ed, I'm also getting birds from the "Sure Bet" bloodline. I'll post up pictures when I get them in. I'm getting 4 breeding pairs. A couple of them were raced in the Vegas Classic.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

VERY nice 
I hope they do well for you and I cant wait to see the pics


----------

